# Help with how much to charge for these corporate headshots



## lissthis (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, I mostly do photography to document my life but have charged for a few sessions. My company asked that I do headshots for them and asked for a price. I have no clue what I should charge or if these are even decent for business headshots. I would love some input as to what to charge for the quality (or lack there of) for these photos. Thank you!

IMG_6331bw | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_6324bw | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 30, 2013)

What's up with the hot spots in both these photos?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 31, 2013)

How much time was spent with setup and shooting these.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

Tell them that now that you have taken their photograph you have their souls, and they'll pay anything you want.  Works great with primitive tribes and most anyone with a 401k.  Lol


----------



## Propsguy (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not convinced that these work as corporate head shots at all.  To be honest, the first one is lousy and you shouldn't sell it.  But I don't think you asked my opinion so I'll just shut up and answer the question.... If the clients really like them enough to pay for them, then charge for the following elements of the shoot.  Your initial planning time, your travel time and fuel cost, the use of your equipment, the use of your photographic knowledge, the use of your computer and software, the use of your knowledge of software, the packaging and delivery of the images.  You have to decide what your time is worth, just don't forget how much time actually goes in to planning, preparing, shooting, processing and delivering photos.  For what it's worth, I charge $400.00 per delivered photo, and I usually present 10 options... but the minimum to show up is $1200.00, and if I shoot 10 or more clients in a day from the same project or organization, they get significant discounts.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 31, 2013)

My company usually charges over a hundred for one corporate headshot. To do it on my own, I charge 150. Covers my time, gas, etc. Though I'm local. Charge more if it's further


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2013)

The second one is in desperate need of a re-shoot; looking at the high-res version the only points that are in focus are the brow ridge and tip of the nose.  I'm guessing you show this fairly wide open?  Try redoing these with an aperture of f8 or so to ensure that the whole face is in sharp focus.  As for cost, if you're in business, you will no how much to charge, and if you're not, then it doesn't matter.  Cover expenses and leave enough left over for a couple of drinks.


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2013)

Charge $25.
As mentioned, #2 has image quality issues from focus to lighting direction and quality.
However, if the client deems the photo acceptable........

Two charges are usually involved for corporate head shots:
1. A fee to make the photos. For just 2 subjects I would have charged $100 to shoot each person - $200. For 10 people I would charge $40 per person - $400.
2. Use licensing fees. Use licensing is a bit more complicated since so many factors are involved - exclusive or non-exclusive use, geographical area of the use, media types, size of images used, and more .
Use licensing is essentially a rental agreement. The client is renting use of your copyrighted photographs.

Business Resources | American Society of Media Photographers


----------



## Tee (Dec 31, 2013)

$25


----------

